

D-Link adds CAPTCHA to home routers - blasdel
http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=3365

======
silencio
Yay, yet more hurdles for low vision/blind users while being of minimal
benefit to everyone else....if they update. And keep that setting enabled.

I've always been curious as to why users aren't forced to create a non-default
login to a router during setup. I bet even changing just the username could be
helpful against lots of attacks.

